
“Open Sourcing” Paiger’s Marketing - darrenwestall
https://drive.google.com/file/d/13ghHqatyfQGb1kt2Kz0LutIvmkREGowm/view?usp=sharing
======
stepstop
This looks more like a marketing stunt in itself (it's only 5 pages of well-
designed copy) than an open source playbook.

~~~
darrenwestall
Certainly not my intention at all! I'm learning marketing as I go and this is
a blueprint of the things I want to achieve.

I wanted to share how we get on, what works and what doesn't with everyone.
We've been growing the business through LinkedIn / Call outreach so far, and
it's probably why despite being a successful business, in my opinion we're
underachieving on the potential.

I recently had a choice to either outsource marketing or hire, and I chose to
hire but junior. Part of the reason I started the business was to challenge
myself and I'm really enjoying exploring marketing.

On another note, I'm very happy that you said it's well-designed! I made it in
Canva :).

~~~
stepstop
Thanks for replying, and please forgive my pessimistic tone! I’ll have to
check out Canva!

